# Billing for an ob transfer of care



## OhioMB (Oct 7, 2010)

Unsure how to bill for an OB transfer of care.  2 patients transferring care, 1 was only seen 1-time and the 2nd patient was seen 6-times.  Please help!!!


----------



## MarineMom1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Per ACOG 1-3 visits you would report an em code for each visit. the correct code depends on whether she is a new or established pt and the extent of the history, examination and medical decision making you provide during the visit.  If a patient is seen for a total of 4-5 or 6 antepartum visits, report code 59425 one time.  If a patient is seen for 7 or more total antepartum visits repport code 59426 on time.  Hope this helps.


----------



## OhioMB (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks.  That's what I read, but wasnt sure.


----------

